# PeptidesUK review



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So I decided to ahead and order my first lot of peptides for the health benefits than anything else. I had a shop around and they seemed a good price without worrying they were to cheap. So as a precaution I just ordered 5mg GHRP2 and 2mg mod grf-1.

Completed my order. Nice and simple, took maybe 5 min.

Made payment.

At this point it was about 2.30am.

About 8am got any email saying order processed.

10:30ish order shipped

11:40 yesterday morning they arrived.

They look fine, well packed and overall very happy.

Brilliant service. Will most defiantly be making a bigger order in the near future.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Ive always had fast delivery times. Product quality has always been spot on. Recently took a small break from injecting and could feel my sleep get worse in the week I was off. Will be starting again next week, boom dosing Ipam again, love it!


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Very good products too, GHRP-6 had me super hungry, great for bulking.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Buzzz_ said:


> Very good products too, GHRP-6 had me super hungry, great for bulking.


 I love that when Im bulking. What dose were you using? I was getting hunger from the GHRP2 so I had to switch to Ipam when cutting. Tried HGH Frag for pre fasted cardio too which I found to be effective although a little more expensive. Also found it to make me less hungry.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

They didn't score so well in PScarb review

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> So I decided to ahead and order my first lot of peptides for the health benefits than anything else. I had a shop around and they seemed a good price without worrying they were to cheap. So as a precaution I just ordered 5mg GHRP2 and 2mg mod grf-1.
> 
> Completed my order. Nice and simple, took maybe 5 min.
> 
> ...


You haven't bought enough MOD-GRF, you need 5mg of that. Its normally run 100mcg of each, 3 times daily.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> They didn't score so well in PScarb review http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html


 With all due respect to pscarb, I believe its always better to compare for yourself. Find out what works best for you. I must have sampled over 10 sources from the UK and US. I have heard many people say that peptidesuk.com peptides are good quality. But even so, I made sure I tried them myself (long time ago now). Even after I tried them and liked them, I have used others but went back to peptidesuk.com. I just do what @finlay04 does and order a small quantity first, just enough to run for 2-4 weeks. Normally enough time to see effects. I will be sticking to peptidesuk now.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> You haven't bought enough MOD-GRF, you need 5mg of that. Its normally run 100mcg of each, 3 times daily.


im aware. i did say it was a test order. Im ordering more next week


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Has anyone tried this yet? http://www.peptidesuk.com/Epitalon

Ive got some ready to try, looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I'm currently working through 2 months supply of of ipam and CJC w/o DAC.

Not seeing anything too noticeable tho they are keeping me relatively lean during my PCT and I'm eating like a pig! Lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

LGM said:


> With all due respect to pscarb, I believe its always better to compare for yourself. Find out what works best for you. I must have sampled over 10 sources from the UK and US. I have heard many people say that peptidesuk.com peptides are good quality. But even so, I made sure I tried them myself (long time ago now). Even after I tried them and liked them, I have used others but went back to peptidesuk.com. I just do what @finlay04 does and order a small quantity first, just enough to run for 2-4 weeks. Normally enough time to see effects. I will be sticking to peptidesuk now.


True to a certain degree but when a person of pscarb calibre recommends something, its worth noting.

No disrespect but I also doubt you have the physique, titles, experience and knowledge he has, maybe you do? So its not like some average joe reecommending something.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> True to a certain degree but when a person of pscarb calibre recommends something, its worth noting.
> 
> No disrespect but I also doubt you have the physique, titles, experience and knowledge he has, maybe you do? So its not like some average joe reecommending something.


With all due respect, I am far from PScarb experience etc, but IMHO peptidesUK improved a lot, both in quality of their products as in their customer service, since PScarb comparison last year. They probably started loosing sales and tried to improve.

The ghrp2& mod grf I bought from them a year ago was very very weak, they did not answer my emails about tb500 preorder for weeks. Now I am using their - peptidesUK - ipamorelin and mod grf again, and this time I am more satisfied. It is slightly weaker then purepeptidesuk' similar products, but price difference is bigger than slight  Customer service is much better, they respond very quickly, and when shipment of my last order was late one day (!) late they attached additional bottle of peptides.

So buying samples from both companies and deciding yourself after a small trial is not a bad idea IMHO.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> True to a certain degree but when a person of pscarb calibre recommends something, its worth noting. No disrespect but I also doubt you have the physique, titles, experience and knowledge he has, maybe you do? So its not like some average joe reecommending something.


 I'm no beginner but definitely not at his level correct. I don't see why that means my opinion is void? I'm not going to start rattling out stats because that seems pretty pathetic. All I know is I have been using peps for almost 4 years now, been a member on dats forum for a long time and I'm experienced in peptides usage. My point was, try them for yourselves. If there's one thing Ive learned is that everyone is different, its about finding what works for you.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Ghoosst said:


> With all due respect, I am far from PScarb experience etc, but IMHO peptidesUK improved a lot, both in quality of their products as in their customer service, since PScarb comparison last year. They probably started loosing sales and tried to improve. The ghrp2& mod grf I bought from them a year ago was very very weak, they did not answer my emails about tb500 preorder for weeks. Now I am using their - purepetidesuk - ipamorelin and mod grf again, and this time I am more satisfied. It is slightly weaker then purepeptidesuk' similar products, but price difference is bigger than slight  Customer service is much better, they respond very quickly, and when shipment of my last order was late one day (!) late they attached additional bottle of peptides. So buying samples from both companies and deciding yourself after a small trial is not a bad idea IMHO.


 I agree the product quality got better and prices have stayed low. Never had an issue with customers service though. Which are you using now mate your post isn't very clear is that a typo?


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

LGM said:


> I agree the product quality got better and prices have stayed low. Never had an issue with customers service though. Which are you using now mate your post isn't very clear is that a typo?


Uopps, corrected, this auto-correction on my tablet drives me crazy. I am using peptidesUK ipamorelin and mod grf. I had strong cortisol issues (think so, several insomnia) with Ghrp2 of either brand and had to discontinue, although results were very good. With ipa results also seem to be good, eg waist is shrinking, with 5 times a day started having some cts at night.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Ghoosst said:


> Uopps, corrected, this auto-correction on my tablet drives me crazy. I am using peptidesUK ipamorelin and mod grf. I had strong cortisol issues (think so, several insomnia) with Ghrp2 of either brand and had to discontinue, although results were very good. With ipa results also seem to be good, eg waist is shrinking, with 5 times a day started having some cts at night.


 My issue with GHRP2 was it flared up my gyno. Since moved to Ipam like yourself and tried boom dosing before bed. Really liking my current peptide plan but want to try piggy backing some GH with it again.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> So I decided to ahead and order my first lot of peptides for the health benefits than anything else. I had a shop around and they seemed a good price without worrying they were to cheap. So as a precaution I just ordered 5mg GHRP2 and 2mg mod grf-1.
> 
> Completed my order. Nice and simple, took maybe 5 min.
> 
> ...


Wait till you've at least tried them for a bit!!

Good customer service is all well and good, but means fvck all if the product is ****. Mixed reviews with this company, I used myself a couple years back, then switched to SRC... The difference was night and day.

Maybe they've improved since


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

LGM said:


> I love that when Im bulking. What dose were you using? I was getting hunger from the GHRP2 so I had to switch to Ipam when cutting. Tried HGH Frag for pre fasted cardio too which I found to be effective although a little more expensive. Also found it to make me less hungry.


I ran 100mcg 2-3x per day or as needed if I needed to eat and wasn't feeling hungry. Going to run GHRP-2 with CJC next time for the larger spike in GH


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

What peptides are you buying from there the eu ones or the USA ones? I recently ordered from there and postage and customer service was spot on . I had a slight problem with one of the products and emailed them and they sent me 2 free and recived them next day


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Buzzz_ said:


> I ran 100mcg 2-3x per day or as needed if I needed to eat and wasn't feeling hungry. Going to run GHRP-2 with CJC next time for the larger spike in GH


 Yeh mate I tend to eat the most after I train when Im bulking, in hope that my body uses the food instead of storing it as fat. So I tend to have GHRP6 post workout with an amino drink then then 20mins after begin with the carbs. Works well for me.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

big-lifter said:


> What peptides are you buying from there the eu ones or the USA ones? I recently ordered from there and postage and customer service was spot on . I had a slight problem with one of the products and emailed them and they sent me 2 free and recived them next day


 Think all peptidesuk.com peptides are from the US? Or do you mean purepeps?


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Hotdog147 said:


> Wait till you've at least tried them for a bit!! Good customer service is all well and good, but means fvck all if the product is ****. Mixed reviews with this company, I used myself a couple years back, then switched to SRC... The difference was night and day. Maybe they've improved since


 You still use peps? If so I would try them again bud, been working great for me in me last 12 week cut!


----------

